# Obama to Ban Internet Gun Talk



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Stop Obama's Planned Gag Order on Firearm-Related Speech

It's happening again- President Obama is using his imperial pen and telephone to curb your rights and bypass Congress through executive action.

Even as news reports have been highlighting the gun control provisions of the Administration's "Unified Agenda" of regulatory objectives (see accompanying story), the Obama State Department has been quietly moving ahead with a proposal that could censor online speech related to firearms. This latest regulatory assault, published in the June 3 issue of the Federal Register, is as much an affront to the First Amendment as it is to the Second. Your action is urgently needed to ensure that online blogs, videos, and web forums devoted to the technical aspects of firearms and ammunition do not become subject to prior review by State Department bureaucrats before they can be published... More - NRA-ILA


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

freedom of speech-if TV and the media can do it so can we.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Good Luck with that....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Didn't the Govt just get control of the internet?
They can now ban whatever they don't like!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anytime big brother wants to redefine something or claim new domaine, look out. You will have the screws put to you. It would behove any one who is a firearms enthusiast or participates in any firearms related discussion here or anywhere on the internet to email the public comments web address as well as your Representative and Senators. If you have time to fiddle on this form you have time to write four emails and send them.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't we have a dupe thread floating around here on that or is this a different effort to shush gun owners?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Let's see if this works.... Now everyone that wants to talk about guns on the internet: Shut up!

Okay all fixed, now America is safe... NOT!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So this does NOT ban Internet gun talk.

It bans posting information on government created/contracted/funded weapons systems.

It's just adding to the law that ALREADY EXISTS banning talking about, selling information about, filming, and writing about these systems.

It's just being updated to protect our national defense systems from being subverted and defeated by other nations.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Don't we have a dupe thread floating around here on that or is this a different effort to shush gun owners?


Yes we do


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So this does NOT ban Internet gun talk.
> 
> It bans posting information on government created/contracted/funded weapons systems.
> 
> ...


Umm, Jak. All that info you mentioned has more than likely already been hacked by foreign governments.
Just sayin'.........................

And if Hillary gets elected, those governments will probably get it without hacking. You may not be of the age to remember President Bill Clinton selling American missile secrets to the Chinese to help bankroll his reelection in 1996. The Clintons will do anything, anything, for money.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Umm, Jak. All that info you mentioned has more than likely already been hacked by foreign governments.
> Just sayin'.........................


Yea, probably, but that's the goal of this legislation


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the issue with some people is that they are concerned as to how the law will be applied. Given the track record of this administration, I can see why that is.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Umm, Jak. All that info you mentioned has more than likely already been hacked by foreign governments.
> Just sayin'.........................
> 
> And if Hillary gets elected, those governments will probably get it without hacking. You may not be of the age to remember President Bill Clinton selling American missile secrets to the Chinese to help bankroll his reelection in 1996. The Clintons will do anything, anything, for money.


That's sickening but doesn't really surprise me with what we are hearing about hillary's crooked deals from the state dept lately. Could they not be charged with treason for some of this stuff?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love guns! Guns, Guns, Guns!!! I love handguns, rifles, shotguns, firearms of all kinds. I love Rugers, Remingtons, Colts, PTRs, Smith and Wessons, Glocks, Keltecs, Khars, Mossbergs, Mosin Nagants,.......That ought to cover it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

BHO can pound sand!!! What doofus!! He really thinks too highly of himself and his position. That's why he is a doofus.


----------

